# Using skew or scraper to rough bowls



## woodciro (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm new to wood turning, but have done a few spindles and ornaments, and just started my first bowl. I'm having a problem with that, but I'll get to that in a later post.

I did learn that using a spindle gouge to rough a bowl was not a good idea, too many grabs and tear-outs, but I saw something on the internet about using skews and scrapers to rough out bowls.

Is this a safe practice? My intuition says no.

Thanks,

John


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Scrapers yes, skews no. You could actually lay a skew on it's side and use it as a scraper to do the outside but that would be a pain and dull the skew very quickly. Scrapers are thicker and designed for the that. 
However a much better choice would be to learn to use a bowl gouge or if your not willing to do that buy an Easywoodtool which is a carbide scraper and works well for roughing bowls. You need 2 for bowls, the round one for the inside and the square one for the outside.
Another good choice is the Hunter Hercules which is also a carbide tool and works great for both inside and outside the bowl.
Personally I use the bowl gouge. It does take practice but is so much more useful for all sorts of shapes.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Try this tool. http://www.hunterwoodturningtool.com/pages/product_herc_03.html Granted they are a little expensive but the cutters last a very long time. They never need sharpening and in fact can't be sharpened, I tried. Replacement cutters seem expensive but considering how long they last they are a bargain.
It works very well and has little or no learning curve to start. However you can also use it the same way a bowl gouge is used for improved cuts and it will help get past the learning curve for a bowl gouge. Here is my video on how to use it.
http://www.hunterwoodturningtool.com/pages/product_herc_03.html

This video shows how to use the Hunter Osprey which is the same tool as the Hercules only round. It's for a little more advanced turners but the tool usage is the same.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FnFdDo0jxGU


----------



## rtindell (Apr 8, 2013)

My only bowl gouge is a 3/8" gouge....so my go to is always my round nose scraper...granted im not a seasoned vet or anything so its entirely possible im doing it all sorts of wrong...haha...wish the tools werent so dang expensive...im still rocking the $50 8 piece hss chepo set from harbor freight...lol


----------



## woodciro (Aug 23, 2009)

Thank you, John. I am getting into this slowly. I'm prone to having too many hobbies (ever try turning something one-handed, while fly casting out the window with the other?). 

These tools do look very promising, and I may check into them further in the future. I'm trying to get a start with what I have now. Like rtindell, I have cheapo set of tools, one 1/2" bowl gouge, and unfortunately, a very cheap lathe.

I didn't want to try something dangerous, but I think I'll try my scraper (gingerly) on my next bowl. I did watch the videos, and have one question: the man doing the turning said he was holding the tool parallel to the floor, then he said he was using the "10 - 12 o'clock position". I was sorta confused by that.

Thank you, rtindell. You give me encouragement.

John


----------



## 44260 (Aug 29, 2013)

I started turning bowls about 6 months ago and John Lucas gave me the same advice. I bit the bullet and bought the Hercules Hunter tool and let me tell you, you will kick yourself in the butt for not buying it earlier!!!!!! I have no problem roughing a bowl from a square blank to a bowl. I do use a scraper for finishing but I just never took the time to use the Hercules as a shear scraper.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Well the man in the video is me.  What I meant by 10 to 2 is if you look at the cutter from the top as though it was a clock it is very safe to use any portion from about 10 oclock to 2 oclock. At the 9 oclock and 3 oclock position it can try to tilt on you but if you grip the tool it will still cut very safely. 
Of course you can't cut in the 4 oclock to 8 oclock position because thats where the tool handle is. 
Most of my turnings are done with a 1/2 bowl gouge. I'm a fan of the Thompson tools. They come ground ready to go and they hold an edge a long time.


----------



## rtindell (Apr 8, 2013)

Ha...glad i can help....i just know i love turning and have done some pretty nice things with nothing but harbor freight lathe, harbor freight chisels and some firewood...wish i could afford spendy chisels and a big lathe...but kids have to eat...so i just make due with what i have.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I can turn just about anything with cheap tools and a cheap lathe. It's more about how you sharpen them, how you use them and learning about proper shapes. I turned a lot of nice stuff 30 years ago with a lathe that may not have been as good as the harbour freight lathes of today. And I used reground screwdrivers and files.


----------



## woodciro (Aug 23, 2009)

dirty-curty said:


> I started turning bowls about 6 months ago and John Lucas gave me the same advice. I bit the bullet and bought the Hercules Hunter tool and let me tell you, you will kick yourself in the butt for not buying it earlier!!!!!! I have no problem roughing a bowl from a square blank to a bowl. I do use a scraper for finishing but I just never took the time to use the Hercules as a shear scraper.


I did look at them. Maybe one day...thanks,

John


----------



## woodciro (Aug 23, 2009)

john lucas said:


> Well the man in the video is me.  What I meant by 10 to 2 is if you look at the cutter from the top as though it was a clock it is very safe to use any portion from about 10 oclock to 2 oclock. At the 9 oclock and 3 oclock position it can try to tilt on you but if you grip the tool it will still cut very safely.
> Of course you can't cut in the 4 oclock to 8 oclock position because thats where the tool handle is.
> Most of my turnings are done with a 1/2 bowl gouge. I'm a fan of the Thompson tools. They come ground ready to go and they hold an edge a long time.


I thought that might have been you. I'm going back now to look again at the videos. I believe I understand now.

Thanks,

John


----------



## woodciro (Aug 23, 2009)

john lucas said:


> I can turn just about anything with cheap tools and a cheap lathe. It's more about how you sharpen them, how you use them and learning about proper shapes. I turned a lot of nice stuff 30 years ago with a lathe that may not have been as good as the harbour freight lathes of today. And I used reground screwdrivers and files.


Yeah, my lathe works, and actually does quite well. It leaves a little to be desired on adjustments, especially the rest. 

I'm continuing on my first bowl, though it's going to be much smaller and flatter than I first imagined. I ran into a hollow knot that ran the full radius of the piece. I'm just about through turning past it. I know an experienced turner might have worked with it, but I thought it best to get by it on my first attempt.

And I'm waiting on a decent (I hope) wheel for my grinder. I don't want to ruin my one (store bought) bowl gouge on a cheap wheel. I'm now using a bowl gouge I made from a 5/8 piece of round bar. It has to be sharpened often, but cuts very well for a few minutes. I guess I need to start a new hobby of blacksmithing and temper it, huh? Let's see, I'll need a forge, a...

Thanks for your time and interest,

John


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Your fortunate. I wrote an article on making your own tools including how to heat treat the metal using a barbecue grill and regular brickets. I would be glad to make you a copy and send it if you give me your snail mail address. If my printer is working properly I may be able to scan it and make a PDF. I'll try that later this morning.
Mostly the article was about how to make tools from files. Files are dangerous to use as they come but when properly tempered work fine for turning scrapers and skews. Any high carbon steel will work for turning tools. Regular steel like you buy at Lowes is just too soft and won't hold an edge at all.


----------



## woodciro (Aug 23, 2009)

john lucas said:


> Your fortunate. I wrote an article on making your own tools including how to heat treat the metal...Regular steel like you buy at Lowes is just too soft and won't hold an edge at all.


This round bar was a hinge pin from and old automotive lift. Despite being used thousands and thousands of times (it dated back to the early 50's), it showed no signs of wear where the hinge worked on it. I assumed it was fairly hard steel.

I am sending you a pm, thanks again,

John


----------

